# RB25DETT specs?



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

I know the Single turbo is rated at 250 but how about the twin?


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

twin? is there such thing?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SkylineR33gts said:


> I know the Single turbo is rated at 250 but how about the twin?



there is no TT RB25 dude.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

chimmike said:


> there is no TT RB25 dude.



interesting, whoopseee


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

with a little modifications the manifold may bolt up (use the RB26 and twin it. I know a few people in AUS did it.. ) the RB25DET NEO engine is really good, thats why they didn't have a 4wd version of the GTT because it would rival the GTR too much. 

To say the least an RB25DETT would be pretty close to an RB26DETT stock.


----------



## SkylineDriftingNinja (Aug 26, 2004)

rb25det is almost as good of an engine (not counting the turbo setup) as the rb26dett. I think its the same block, but just a little more displaced for the rb26dett. Put a stroker kit and a big ass turbo on an rb25, and youve basically got yourself an engine to rival the rb26dett! :thumbup:


----------



## 240KillaClown (Mar 1, 2005)

i was told that the single turbo in the rb25 can be upgraded and is better than the rb26dett. the guy i talked to said he knows a few people that have done this and easily rivals the rb26dett. wassup with that? true or not likely?


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> I know the Single turbo is rated at 250 but how about the twin?


 www.rb25det.org


----------



## 240KillaClown (Mar 1, 2005)

i heard that upgradin the single turbo in the 25 is better than the twin in the 26. true or not likely?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the turb on the rb25 is a crappy turbo. better off replacing it with a better unit. but the twins on the RB26 can make awesome power stock.


----------



## Bobjones (Feb 3, 2005)

BigBlueR32 said:


> with a little modifications the manifold may bolt up (use the RB26 and twin it. I know a few people in AUS did it.. ) the RB25DET NEO engine is really good, thats why they didn't have a 4wd version of the GTT because it would rival the GTR too much.
> 
> To say the least an RB25DETT would be pretty close to an RB26DETT stock.



Firstly the GTT R34 is single turbo...always will be always has been.

And as for the single v twin arguement, this will probably go on or ever, however there are arguements for both and it depends on the application.

Running twins on an RB25 would also be a waist of time and money. There are turbo's out there bolt on that boost up earlier and have better response and power curves than running a twin set up...and cost alot less...

Just my 2c


----------



## 240KillaClown (Mar 1, 2005)

would the 99 rb25det fit in the 92 240?


----------



## Bobjones (Feb 3, 2005)

240KillaClown said:


> would the 99 rb25det fit in the 92 240?



An RB20DET will fit and seeing as the blocks are similar I am sure the RB25DET will fit. You will need new engine mounts obviously, either custom or contact someone that has done an RB conversion. I am sure there would be someone on here. Otherwise drop over to the Skyline Australia discusion board and ask there!!!

Cheers


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Bobjones said:


> Firstly the GTT R34 is single turbo...always will be always has been.
> 
> And as for the single v twin arguement, this will probably go on or ever, however there are arguements for both and it depends on the application.
> 
> ...


Dude you didn't read my post.. I know the GTT was single Turbo (RB25DET NEO engine) I was stating that putting the Twin Turbo setup from the RB26 would pretty much make the engines = stock.. I would never do it, I'm just processing what the original post was.. :cheers:


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Where would you find things like oil filters, therermostats, valve stem seals, etc for the rb25? Are there any interchangable parts with usdm nissan engines?


----------



## 90_240sx (Apr 1, 2007)

*RB25DET info....*

For any one doing a RB swap into a 240SX, check out Mckinneymotorsports.com. They have mount kits, wiring harness services and a huge knowledge base on doing these RB swaps. They have kits for RB20DET, RB25DET, and RB26DETT engines. As for parts, I'll have to look around, NISMO has some parts and some JDM parts web sites. I am currently putting a RB25DET in my 240SX for under $5,000 (US). That includes the motor, transmission, new water pump, new GREDDY timing belt, down pipe (clears left hand drive 240SX) and motor mounts.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

don't bump old thread.


----------



## nissan_brad (Apr 4, 2012)

*actually there was a rb25dett*

there actually was a rb25dett, it had a quad cam, belt driven not chain driven.

in the first bathurst race the rb26 was supposed to be ran in the night before nissan did test runs and caught a plastic bag in the intake and blew the turbo and the engine unfortunately, the australian nissan division ceo was there the morning of the race and he had the (assumed prototype) rb25dett quad cam belt driven in his personal skyline so he offered it up and they ran the race on that stock and won, also when they won he was only on 3 wheels. 

the standard rb26dett gets around 320-340 bhp stock, but the rb25dett got 450 bhp stock, it was a beautiful engine, and after the race the engines were taken to my fathers workshop and he held onto them for around 6-7 years then sold them off at $10,000 a pop and now they sit under a pane of glass as a coffee table in a CEO's office in fern tree gully, kinda like the coffee table on top gear they all sit around

virtually no one in the public knows about this as it wasn't something nissan was inclined to share to everyone

the reason the rb25dett got so much more power than the rb26dett was because it used a bigger throttle body and a crossflow intake, in the rb26 they reduced it because of japans power restrictions


----------



## nissan_brad (Apr 4, 2012)

*actually there was an rb25dett*

my dad used to work for nissan occasionally to help them with they're buggy and rally engines


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

nissan_brad said:


> there actually was a rb25dett, it had a quad cam, belt driven not chain driven.
> 
> in the first bathurst race the rb26 was supposed to be ran in the night before nissan did test runs and caught a plastic bag in the intake and blew the turbo and the engine unfortunately, the australian nissan division ceo was there the morning of the race and he had the (assumed prototype) rb25dett quad cam belt driven in his personal skyline so he offered it up and they ran the race on that stock and won, also when they won he was only on 3 wheels.
> 
> ...


you should write kids fiction book dude! That was the biggest pile of fictional shit I have seen written in a long time!


----------



## weaselo2 (May 7, 2015)

spinnanz said:


> you should write kids fiction book dude! That was the biggest pile of fictional shit I have seen written in a long time!


Lol classic


----------

